

The Etymology of 'Shorty' in Hip hop - selamis
http://www.mdaniels.com/shorty/

======
thatswrong0
Love all the research and effort that went into this. I like most of the
visuals except the grayscale hover near the top awkwardly that wiggles the
text.

This is an aside, but I'm curious about the quoted lyric near the bottom:

"... Bounce that ass up & down; make a n* * * * want it. Roll that ass round &
round like a motherfucking wheel ..."

Does anyone else find that bit of censorship a bit out of place, especially
given the content of the lyric and the fact that it's a quotation?

~~~
danielsf
i just wanted to keep this safe for the non-hip-hop fans :)

Point taken though.

I'm going to kill the greyscale hover. It doesn't do anything meaningful and
had no idea it changed the text.

